# *τεκμενόμενα



## pontios (Jun 4, 2012)

I may have misheard a newsreader yesterday (on the radio) pronounce the word "τεκταινομενα" as "τεκμενόμενα", but I nevertheless jotted it down the way I heard it and proceeded to do a google search, which produced a small number of results (108).
The results originated from (what appeared to be) some seriously written articles.
The word is not found in dictionaries however ?

Maybe it can be explained away as a common enough solecism or misspelling of τεκταινόμενα , to the extent that not even the serious text/article writers or newsreaders are insusceptible to it (to a typo or a slip of the tongue)- but on the other hand there are about 100 google results where it's spelt as "τεκμενόμενα" and none whatsoever as "τεκμαινόμενα "(which more closely resembles the spelling of τεκταινόμενα), that to me is very curious.

Moreover, I could (almost) swear that I heard it pronounced as "τεκμενόμενα" (by the newsreader), as I immediately jotted the word down in my notebook, as I heard it (as opposed to subsequently relying on memory, some time hence).

Can anyone make heads or tails of this ? 
Does the word exist ?
:huh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

Γεια σου Χρήστο,

Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη. Υπάρχουν τα τεκταινόμενα (από το άχρηστο, αλλιώς, αρχαίο: τεκταίνω), που λες σωστά, και τα τεκμαιρόμενα (από το τεκμαίρομαι - συμπεραίνω, αποδεικνύω με τεκμήρια).

Από εκεί και πέρα, στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκει πια κανείς τα πάντα. Όλα...


----------



## pontios (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks dr.
I think you've solved the mystery and saved me from embarking on a fruitless wild goose chase.
I'm indebted.
Curiously τεκμαιρόμενα (from τεκμαίρομαι) only produces 6 google results, compared to τεκμενόμενα which (seemingly) exists just to confuse us with its 108 google results (as mentioned).
Google search = boggle search, in this instance.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2012)

Έτσι. Δεν έχουμε κάτι άλλο κοντά στο _τεκτ-_ τού _τεκταινόμενα_, εκτός από τους _τέκτονες_ και τον _τεκτονικό σεισμό_. (Το ΛΝΕΓ αναφέρει τους ρηματικούς τύπους _τεκταίνεται_ και _τεκταίνονται_, που όμως είναι σπανιότατοι.) Έτσι κάποιοι πάνε προς το _τεκμ_- των _τεκμηρίων_, που είναι πολύ πιο γνωστά. Δεν είναι πάντως πολλά τα *_τεκμενόμενα_, μια και υπάρχουν πολλές επαναλήψεις. Πολύ πολύ περισσότερα είναι τα ανορθόγραφα *_τεκτενόμενα_!

Καλημέρα


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2012)

Πιθανόν οι εν λόγω αρθρογράφοι να το μπέρδεψαν στο μυαλό τους με άλλα σε -νόμενα*, όπως κυμαινόμενα (κυμαίνομαι) και μαινόμενα (μαίνομαι). Τεκταινόμενα + μαινόμενα = τεκμενόμενα. Υπάρχει όρος για αυτού του είδους το μπέρδεμα στο μυαλό, αλλά δεν τον γνωρίζω (πιθανόν να σχετίζεται και με το φαινόμενο "γλώσσεψα την μπέρδα μου", που επίσης δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται).


* η κατάληξη είναι -όμενος και το νι είναι απλώς συμπτωματικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2012)

pontios said:


> The results originated from (what appeared to be) some seriously written articles.


Δυστυχώς, τα άρθρα δεν είναι μόνα τους αλλά συνοδεύονται από σχόλια --και στα σχόλια είναι εκεί όπου γίνεται συνήθως ο κακός χαμός.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] Υπάρχει όρος για αυτού του είδους το μπέρδεμα στο μυαλό, αλλά δεν τον γνωρίζω (πιθανόν να σχετίζεται και με το φαινόμενο "γλώσσεψα την μπέρδα μου", που επίσης δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται).
> [...]



Λεξιλογιστί, δια χειρός Κ. Ζούλα: *με τα στρέμματα βλαμμένα*.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που σας παρακολουθήσαμε. Καλή μας νύχτα. ;) 

Από την άλλη, υπάρχουν και τα *τεκνόμενα εκ του _*τεκνώμαι_ (=ψάχνομαι για τεκνό γκόμενα / γκόμενο).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τεκταινόμενα + μαινόμενα = τεκμενόμενα. Υπάρχει όρος για αυτού του είδους το μπέρδεμα στο μυαλό, αλλά δεν τον γνωρίζω.


συμφυρμός


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> συμφυρμός



Γλωσσολογικά, ναι. Αλλά αυτό είναι το συνειδητό, σωστά; Δεν υπάρχει όρος στην νευροψυχολογία -ή όπως τέλος πάντων λέγεται αυτός ο κλάδος που ασχολείται με το πώς σκεφτόμαστε- για την αυθαίρετη σύνδεση δυο άσχετων πραγμάτων λόγω ομοιότητας; Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, το φαινόμενο του συμφυρμού είναι μια οργανική διαδικασία στην γλώσσα και όχι απαραίτητα σύγχυση μεταξύ δυο λέξεων που μοιάζουν. Αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με.


----------



## cougr (Jun 4, 2012)

Και στις περιπτώσεις που γίνεται ασυνείδητα πάλι συμφυρμός (ή αμάλγαμα) λέγεται.


----------



## pontios (Jun 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γλωσσολογικά, ναι. Αλλά αυτό είναι το συνειδητό, σωστά; Δεν υπάρχει όρος στην νευροψυχολογία -ή όπως τέλος πάντων λέγεται αυτός ο κλάδος που ασχολείται με το πώς σκεφτόμαστε- για την αυθαίρετη σύνδεση δυο άσχετων πραγμάτων λόγω ομοιότητας; Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, το φαινόμενο του συμφυρμού είναι μια οργανική διαδικασία στην γλώσσα και όχι απαραίτητα σύγχυση μεταξύ δυο λέξεων που μοιάζουν. Αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με.



Good morning from cold, wintry Melbourne.
Thank you all.
In regards to a psychological term, I'm not sure if *illusory conjunction* describes this random, confused jumbling of constituent parts, that can occur with compound words (via memory or recognition errors) that can lead to these *illusory words* ?
A compound word here could refer to a word formed by combining a base and a combining form like bio + graphy = biography etc ( i.e. it doesn't need to be two complete words like *afterthought*).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2012)

Freud speaks of _contamination_ and _fusion_, among others. I don't know if there are more modern terms that have substituted those. I don't believe that this is the case though; the word that is the topic of this thread seems to me a simple mistake, made by someone who does not know the correct word. A similar mistake is _*ως αναφορά_ instead of _όσον αφορά_, I think.


----------



## cougr (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree. It seems that the word in question is either a simple case of outright ignorance or a type of speech error (or linguistic slip) referred to as accidental, unintentional or spontaneous blending.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 5, 2012)

Υπόψιν, ότι δεν μιλάω για typo ή slip. Μου έχει συμβεί να γράψω "τηλεφοβικός θάλαμος", αλλά μόνο γιατί το νι και το βήτα είναι διπλανά. Αναφέρομαι στην πιθανότητα -πιθανότητα, το τονίζω- να πρόκειται για εγκεφαλική σύγχυση. Συμβαίνει καμμιά φορά να το κάνω κι εγώ και να μην συνειδητοποιώ τι λέω λάθος και να το επαναλαμβάνω. Σ' αυτό αναφερόμουν. Π.χ. τις προάλλες επανέλαβα τρεις φορές "αποποίηση στολής" αντί "αντιποίηση", μέχρι που με διόρθωσαν και ρώτησα "γιατί, εγώ τι είπα;"· και μετά το συνειδητοποίησα. Η διαφορά είναι ότι η αποποίηση υπάρχει σαν λέξη.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπόψιν, ότι δεν μιλάω για typo ή slip. Μου έχει συμβεί να γράψω "τηλεφοβικός θάλαμος", αλλά μόνο γιατί το νι και το βήτα είναι διπλανά. Αναφέρομαι στην πιθανότητα -πιθανότητα, το τονίζω- να πρόκειται για εγκεφαλική σύγχυση. Συμβαίνει καμμιά φορά να το κάνω κι εγώ και να μην συνειδητοποιώ τι λέω λάθος και να το επαναλαμβάνω. Σ' αυτό αναφερόμουν. Π.χ. τις προάλλες επανέλαβα τρεις φορές "αποποίηση στολής" αντί "αντιποίηση", μέχρι που με διόρθωσαν και ρώτησα "γιατί, εγώ τι είπα;"· και μετά το συνειδητοποίησα. Η διαφορά είναι ότι η αποποίηση υπάρχει σαν λέξη.



Τώρα θα πεις ότι δεν πιστεύεις σε τέτοια κλπ, αλλά θα πρότεινα να διαβάσεις το παρακάτω, θα σου λυθούν πολλές απορίες.
_Psychopathology of Everyday Life_, Sigmund Freud.

Αν προτιμάς να το διαβάσεις στα ελληνικά, κυκλοφορεί με τίτλο _*Ψυχοπαθολογία της καθημερινής ζωής*_, από τις εκδόσεις Επίκουρος.

Σε αυτό, ο Φρόιντ αναλύει διάφορα φαινόμενα, όπως αυτό της παρανάγνωσης, της γλωσσικής σύγχυσης κτλ. Hint: there is no such thing as a typo, or slip :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2012)

Palavra said:


> [...] Hint: there is no such thing as a typo, or slip :)



Φώς, φώς, στη Λεξιλογία υφάρχει και τυπο και σλιπ, and it's showing. 
Μόνο καναπές για να μας χωρέσει όλους δεν υπάρχει, ευτυχώς. Ποιος ήρωας θα μας κουλάντριζε όλους μαζί;  
Όσο για τον Σιγισμούνδο, ν' αποφασίσουμε πρώτα πώς πρέπει να τον γράφουμε.

Για να μην είναι μόνο εξυπναδίτσες το ποστ:
*Freudian slip = παραπραξία, παραδρομή, φροϋδικό ολίσθημα
*


----------

